# Eliquid Review - Rebel Revolution (Ma Baker & Apache Leaf)



## Chukin'Vape (29/8/19)

Something different today, we have a closer look at Rebel Revolution's new releases, and try solve the mystery surrounding Ma Baker - WHO IS SHE?

Reactions: Like 3


----------

